

Show HN: Failswitch – never worry about downtime again - mjnaus
https://failswitch.com

======
stevekemp
Your mention of DNS gives a clue to how this works.

Presumably you expect clients to host DNS with you, then you can proxy to the
real site, or the static site in case of failure? Or is there more to it than
that, with DNS-updates on failure?

------
peeyek
Just small correction here,

> When your website goes down, we take care of your customers and make sure
> they don’t run to your competition.

I think the last word should be "competitor" not "competition"

